# Multiplied compiler flags during build



## YuryG (May 13, 2017)

Some time ago I've noticed that rebuilding ports (with `potupgrade` in my case) now will emit multiple repetitions of compiler directives-flags, for example:

```
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DDATADIR=\"/usr/local/share\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GtkSourceView\" -DGTK_SOURCE_COMPILATION -I.. -I.. -I. -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng16 -I/usr/local/include/libdrm -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -I/usr/local/include/at-spi2-atk/2.0 -I/usr/local/include/at-spi-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/lib/dbus-1.0/include -pthread -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -march=bdver2 -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -MT libgtksourceview_core_la-gtksourceview-enumtypes.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libgtksourceview_core_la-gtksourceview-enumtypes.Tpo -c gtksourceview-enumtypes.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgtksourceview_core_la-gtksourceview-enumtypes.o
```
Is it really O.K.?


----------



## tobik@ (May 13, 2017)

AFAICT it's a problem with devel/pkgconf which will be fixed when it's updated to the recently released 1.3.6.


----------



## talsamon (May 13, 2017)

This was discussed on pipermail:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2017-April/108033.html


----------



## YuryG (May 13, 2017)

talsamon said:


> This was discussed on pipermail:
> 
> https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2017-April/108033.html


So, as I can understand, no solution for now?


----------

